# MSVCRT.DLL error for palm software



## maynard732 (Jun 6, 2002)

I just installed a new hard drive on my computer. I used my palm software 4.0.1 software cd to re-install the software to my computer. I have windows 98se. When I try to open eithor the palm software or the hotsync manager I get the following error:

"The MSVCIRT.DLL file is linked to missing export 
MSVCRT.DLL:[email protected]@Z."

I hit OK nad get the following message:

"C:\Palm\palm.exe A device attached to the system is not functioning"

Please Help!!! I don't use my palm for any email or anything fancy, so there is practically nothing on it. I am not that familiar with the software so I will need some in depth details with any help. Thank you.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Hi,

Please follow the procedure to extract the original version of both files from your Windows CD-ROM as detailed in this thread:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&postid=441793

Good luck,


----------



## maynard732 (Jun 6, 2002)

Thank you so much for the help, everything is finally up and running with no problems!


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Excellent!


----------

